# Troubled by Guilt about smart phones and selfishness.



## Greebozz (Oct 8, 2011)

My phone contract is just about to end, and I've spent ages researching online with calculator in hand trying to find some good deals.

Someone made a comment to me about being selfish when I was telling them about the expensive phone I was thinking of getting.

It has got me thinking, they may have a point.  I think I would actually feel guilty pulling out a top end smart phone and slapping it on the table in front of other people, particularly in these times.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 8, 2011)

oh behave


----------



## Mapped (Oct 8, 2011)

Don't be silly. If you're lucky enough to have cash then as long as you get your round in and treat your hard up mates to some fun times, then who cares what fucking phone you have!


----------



## dylanredefined (Oct 8, 2011)

Well its your money.If you want to feel guilty think about where some of the material that is used in the phones come from.


----------



## grit (Oct 8, 2011)

Greebozz said:


> My phone contract is just about to end, and I've spent ages researching online with calculator in hand trying to find some good deals.
> 
> Someone made a comment to me about being selfish when I was telling them about the expensive phone I was thinking of getting.
> 
> It has got me thinking, they may have a point. I think I would actually feel guilty pulling out a top end smart phone and slapping it on the table in front of other people, particularly in these times.



Its only a fucking phone, if you can afford it and want it why not?


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 8, 2011)

Don't be silly - I volunteer at a museum, and even little kids now have iphones and thus better phones than me.

If I get a job I will be getting a new phone asap.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 8, 2011)

I feel guilty sometimes about my big penis, but after a while you just learn to live with it.


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 8, 2011)

Greebozz said:


> My phone contract is just about to end, and I've spent ages researching online with calculator in hand trying to find some good deals.
> 
> Someone made a comment to me about being selfish when I was telling them about the expensive phone I was thinking of getting.
> 
> It has got me thinking, they may have a point. I think I would actually feel guilty pulling out a top end smart phone and slapping it on the table in front of other people, particularly in these times.



They could always steal it, you're creating opportunities


----------



## Geri (Oct 8, 2011)

You're helping the economy - if nobody spent any money, there would be shops closing and jobs lost all over the place.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 8, 2011)

Greebozz, you could always buy the phone and then donate it to the needy. I will PM you my address if you ask.


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 8, 2011)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Greebozz, you could always buy the phone and then donate it to the needy. I will PM you my address if you ask.



I am more needy


----------



## weltweit (Oct 8, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> I am more needy



I am nerdy ...


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 8, 2011)

weltweit said:


> I am nerdy ...



So you've probably already got a wank fest phone


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 8, 2011)

hair shirt


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 8, 2011)

I need it for uni.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 8, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> So you've probably already got a wank fest phone



Hactually just a nokia phone + camera ... not a smart phone.. next time


----------



## Greebozz (Oct 8, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> So you've probably already got a wank fest phone



I want a wank fest phone!!!


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 8, 2011)

Greebozz said:


> My phone contract is just about to end, and I've spent ages researching online with calculator in hand trying to find some good deals.
> 
> Someone made a comment to me about being selfish when I was telling them about the expensive phone I was thinking of getting.
> 
> It has got me thinking, they may have a point. I think I would actually feel guilty pulling out a top end smart phone and slapping it on the table in front of other people, particularly in these times.



What Geri said, really.  We live in a capitalist economy, and a consumerist society - there are people who's jobs depend on us all buying "bells and whistles" shit like this whenever we can.  Is it shallow?  Well, yes.  But that's not the end of the world.  Off-set that guilt by doing something good for someone else, if you have to.  Volunteer, or make a charitable donation, or try and change the world.  But remember, it's only a phone.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 8, 2011)

OP, you know you want that iphone, you know it, we know it, everybody knows it. Stop moaning and buy the fucking thing. And keep it in your pocket when not in use.

Honestly... some people.. tsk. Bah.. I dunno.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm a single parent on benefits and I can't find a job. Can you send me £50 pls and get a cheaper phone?


----------



## Greebo (Oct 8, 2011)

Greebozz said:


> I want a wank fest phone!!!


Fine.  Get the phone you want.  Then, if you still feel guilty, do something do offset the damage - maybe a larger than usual donation to the charity of your choice, or some conservation work.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 9, 2011)

I just looked at prices if I want to stay on my same PAYG month to month contract..... 

I can't possibly justify a phone that cost more than my laptop.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 9, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Fine. Get the phone you want. Then, if you still feel guilty, do something do offset the damage - maybe a larger than usual donation to the charity of your choice, or some conservation work.



hair shirt. Ashes on head. Crawl to cantubury on his knees.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 9, 2011)

dylanredefined said:


> Well its your money.If you want to feel guilty think about where some of the material that is used in the phones come from.


...or the working conditions of the workforce that made it.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 9, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> hair shirt. Ashes on head. Crawl to cantubury on his knees.


Conspicuous consumption followed by conspicuous (and unproductive) self-punishment? I hate to say it, but how very Christian (in a bad way) that'd be.



stuff_it said:


> I can't possibly justify a phone that cost more than my laptop.


FWIW neither can I - got a pair of cheap & basic PAYG phones (one to use while the other charges) and they're more than good enough for how they're used.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 9, 2011)

Do something that actually helps humanity and your conscience will be fine.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 9, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> I can't possibly justify a phone that cost more than my laptop.


Buy a more expensive laptop then!

Honestly, some people


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 9, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Do something that actually helps humanity and your conscience will be fine.





dylanredefined said:


> Well its your money.If you want to feel guilty think about where some of the material that is used in the phones come from.



Buy a cheaper one or a second hand one, give the change to these people

http://www.raisehopeforcongo.org/

For more than a century, the Democratic Republic of the Congo has been plagued by regional conflict and a deadly scramble for its vast natural resources. In fact, greed for Congo’s natural resources has been a principal driver of atrocities and conflict throughout Congo’s tortured history. In eastern Congo today, these mineral resources are financing multiple armed groups, many of whom use mass rape as a deliberate strategy to intimidate and control local populations, thereby securing control of mines, trading routes, and other strategic areas.

Or if you really do feel bad about it get the whizzy phone but make a contribution to them.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 9, 2011)

Iphone 3dom get real Much more wank fest over an android ime


----------

